# Pizza by Design



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Pizza Hut + Ogilvy designed a limited edition pizza-box with a football table built into the lid!_​_It seems like Pizza Hut and Ogilvy want you to ‘play with your food’, or at least want you to play with the packaging of your food. The two brands collaborated over the launch of a new limited-edition pizza box that comes with an actual foosball table built right into the lid!



_


----------



## Meanderer

​_Decorative Throw Pillow Cover Case Delicious Food Hipster Cool Cat Galaxy Sparkling Stars Cotton Linen Pillow Cases _​


----------



## Meanderer

YELLOW CAB Pizza Co. happens to be one of the biggest pizza chains in the entire Philippines, with a total of over 95 branches nationwide.


----------



## Meanderer

IKEA and Pizza Hut collaborate on real life version of pizza box table (Link)​


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


>


Some like it Hot!


----------



## Meanderer

_Designer Pizza Dress_


----------



## Meanderer

The pizza box that turns into a projector because movies and pizza were made for each other.


----------



## Ruthanne

Here's a what you call "gooey pizza!"


----------



## fmdog44

Ruthanne said:


> Here's a what you call "gooey pizza!"
> 
> View attachment 134591


I read the "cheese" seen in someads is glue. True story. Maple syrup in some commercials is actually motor oil.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Pizza Hut + Ogilvy designed a limited edition pizza-box with a football table built into the lid!_​_It seems like Pizza Hut and Ogilvy want you to ‘play with your food’, or at least want you to play with the packaging of your food. The two brands collaborated over the launch of a new limited-edition pizza box that comes with an actual foosball table built right into the lid!
> 
> 
> 
> _


Pizza Hut is the pits.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

"It’s not the most sturdy pizza cutter in the world but it is sharp and I love the color".  $7


----------



## Meanderer

_*Its time for a Pizza!*_
*



*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*Two Foot Pizza!*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Scarf up that PIZZA!



*


----------



## Meanderer

Mini- Pizza.......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_The perfect Birthday cake for you Pizza Lovers out there!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*How To Make Breakfast Pizza (Link)*​"If cold leftover pizza is a breakfast you’d rather leave as a college memory, but the idea of pizza for breakfast still appeals, then this recipe is for you". 

"You can find breakfast pizza pretty much anywhere, but there’s a version popular in the Midwest that we’re pretty smitten with. This regional speciality might seem standard at first — sausage, eggs, and cheese on a basic crust — but when you look closer, you’ll find a creamy cheese sauce in place of a haphazard handful of cheese, and hash browns tucked in under the layer of meat and eggs. It’s those details that make this gas station pizza one to be inspired by".


----------



## Judycat

Back when I was about 8 I had pizza at a church bazaar. It was thin and crispy, it had no toppings but a thin layer of cheeses, maybe a parmesan, Romano and asiago mix . It was the tastiest pizza I ever had. It had a lot of flavor, even the crust tasted better than the cardboard you get with thin pizza today. Someone at church made it in simple 13x9 metal baking pans. I decided to try making it. Well, I found the recipe online. Blah it takes 3 days for just the crust. Yep, the dough ferments in the refrigerator for two days plus another day of turning, rising and flattening. You have to love your dough for that. I don't have it in me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

An inexpensive way to keep the kids busy!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Meanderer said:


> ​_Decorative Throw Pillow Cover Case Delicious Food Hipster Cool Cat Galaxy Sparkling Stars Cotton Linen Pillow Cases _​


I have GOT to post this on my son's Facebook page today. He's broadcasting his radio program tonight (visual as well as audio) and I'll caption this one.."In case you get hungry while you're spinnin'"  LOL


----------



## Meanderer

DEATH BY PIZZA


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! I want this pizza!!


----------



## fmdog44

It's a shame that with all the frozen pizzas in stores not one of the is worth two cents.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Great Depression Cooking - Pizza​Pizza was Clara's all time favorite meal.


----------



## jujube

I crocheted a pizza once. 

I have no idea why I though that was a good idea. It turned out rather well and I used it as a hot pad on the table.

Sorry I don't have a photo.


----------



## MarciKS

jujube said:


> I croched a pizza once.
> 
> I have no idea why I though that was a good idea. It turned out rather well and I used it as a hot pad on the table.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a photo.


Aww man!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS

OMG that's adorable!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Pizza Hut is the pits.


Yes, yes it is.....along with all those other pizza chains

Gimme a local pizza house
..with pitchers of beer
Pepperoni Pizza (is there any other kind) set on the table straight from the oven




Let's eat


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

This is my own quickie pizza made on a burrito-sized flour tortilla.

crushed canned tomatoes
grated Pecorino or Parmesan cheese
shredded Mozzarella cheese
thin-sliced Italian sausage

Skillet

Heat on stovetop until bottom is toasted
Transfer to preheated broiler for 2 mins.

Small, but hits the spot.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> ..with pitchers of beer


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Christmas Wreath Pizza​


----------



## MarciKS

Out of all the pizza places here our Pizza Hut is better than the alternatives.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

PIZZA SOCKS BOX Pepperoni 4 pairs Cotton Socks Made In Europe!​
PIZZA SOCKS FOR EVERYONE - Are you a fan of pizza or colorful socks? Then, Pizza Socks Box is an ideal product for you! The fashion for colorful socks flourishes and you won't be able to find crazier socks than pizza socks that are packed in a box that looks like a real pizza. Our socks look funny and original also on their owner's feet. They match both casual clothes, a pair of jeans as well as a jacket and a suit. Pizza socks are funny, crazy, colorful and happy!


----------



## Meanderer

*A Pizza Haiku*

_Are pizza diets
a thing, like can I just eat
pizza forever?_


----------



## Meanderer

_Pizza Blanket!



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

The ting about pizza is no matter how good it tastes it always looks better than it tastes.


----------



## Meanderer

Herman Cain Imagine There's No Pizza​When Herman Cain was working as president of Godfather's Pizza in Omaha, Neb.,the Omaha World-Herald reports that he took the stage with the Godfather's Girls chorus line during an Omaha Press Club event.




Give Pizza A Chance!


----------



## Ken N Tx

fmdog44 said:


> The ting about pizza is no matter how good it tastes it always looks better than it tastes.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

That's Amore Song​


----------



## Meanderer

Brian Blessed performs Pizza Poetry​


----------



## Lewkat

I am not a big pizza fan, but I do know I hate those cookie cutter pizzas from Pizza Hut or Dominoes.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Modern Apizza, New Haven CT (Since 1934)


----------



## RadishRose

Sally's Apizza (Salvatore) since 1938


----------



## RadishRose

Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napolitano, New Haven CT ( Since 1925)

Their White Clam Pie


----------



## Pinky

Years ago, here in T.O., there was a pizzeria that offered white sauce and an offering of lighter toppings such as chicken. Unfortunately, there wasn't one that would deliver to our area. 

The *best* pizza I've ever had, was at our favourite Jamaican restaurant (The Real Jerk). It had a mashed avocado base and vegetable toppings (it was so long ago, I can't remember the exact veggies). They were trying it out, and never put it on their menu, so we never had it again


----------



## Ken N Tx

Uno's deep dish..
.


----------



## MrPants

Ultimate take out Pizza order.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Irwin

I like Beau Jo's pizza -- otherwise known as Colorado style pizza, but there's not one close, so we settle for Dominos most of the time.

Colorado style pizza:


----------



## MickaC

Ok.
Is everyone happy now.....
Now i have a real hunger for some pizza.
But.....
No one is open.


----------



## Meanderer

_*Za*_
_Pizza. [Shortening and alteration of pizza.] Our Living Language When people speak casually of ordering a *za*, "pizza," they are unwittingly producing an expression that language historians find interesting. *Za* derives from the full form pizza by a process known as clipping._








_"Here's something you can stun your fellow (Scrabble) players with. And a Z is worth 10 points"!_
@rcleary171


----------



## StarSong

Interesting... Must say though, I've never heard anyone refer to pizza as "za".  Have you?  

Might be limited to the Massachusetts area...


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Interesting... Must say though, I've never heard anyone refer to pizza as "za".  Have you?
> 
> Might be limited to the Massachusetts area...


I've never heard of it either, except for here. 
I would love to enjoy one of your "zas" Starry. I think you are our Pizza Queen!


----------



## Meanderer

StarSong said:


> Interesting... Must say though, I've never heard anyone refer to pizza as "za".  Have you?


I think its limited to Scrabble players!  ...who like Za.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I've never heard of it either, except for here.
> I would love to enjoy one of your "zas" Starry. I think you are our Pizza Queen!


If you lived closer I would surely invite you to a pizza/cookie extravaganza.  They're such fun - great food, great company, and lots of laughs.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


>


What kind of wine would you suggest with that pie Aunt Bea?


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> What kind of wine would you suggest with that pie Aunt Bea?


A small glass of old port.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> A small glass of old port.


Thanks AB.


----------



## JonDouglas

Ken N Tx said:


> Uno's deep dish..
> .


When  attending meetings or classes at IBM Plaza in Chicago (back in the early 1970s), we used to always walk up N. Wabash to E. Ohio street to get deep dish at the original Uno's on the corner.   As I recall, the pizza seemed to be better and the beer colder back then.   Could be my taster.


----------



## Meanderer

_Super!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Pizza Burger




"Above you see the Pizza Burger from the Grayson, in NYC.   It is the most literal interpretation of the Frankenfood that I have ever seen, let alone eaten. The Grayson takes their standard patty, stuffs it with mozzarella cheese and sauce, then sandwiches it between two small pepperoni pizzas. To call this burger unwieldy would be an understatement. After trying my hand at palming it, I conceded to eating it with a fork and knife. I need to reiterate that these are full-on small pizzas that act as the bun for this burger. They aren’t artisan pies by any stretch, but I was shocked that they didn’t overwhelm the tasty patty".


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

My memory of Pizza Burgers goes back to the school lunch ladies.

Ours were similar to these.  They contained government surplus lunch meat and were topped with generic orange American surplus cheese.

Government surplus food was both a curse and a blessing!




http://recipesmn.blogspot.com/2013/05/bloomington-schools-pizza-burgers.html


----------



## StarSong

Less is more with most foods. That is to say, the more you pile on something the less wonderful it tastes.  
A few simple, fresh ingredients are almost always the key. 

I wouldn't touch that pizza burger with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Bring your appetite (and a few friends) to tackle _the meter of pizza_ on MSC Divina.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

YAY PIZZA!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Pizza shaped ball-point pen!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Chainsaw Pizza Cutter!_


----------



## Aunt Bea

This idea along with many variations on YouTube really appeals to my frugal nature.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

*PIZZA 2001*




*"I'm sorry, Dave, but the objective of the Mission is to include anchovies"!*




The Robot Dymamic Manipulation (RoDyMan) Project aims to create pizza-making robots.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sushi pizza

*


----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> *Sushi pizza
> 
> View attachment 164810*


This wouldn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## StarSong

What a gorgeous Margherita pizza @Meanderer!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_The Purr-fect Pizza!



_


----------



## Aunt Bea

No more messy pockets!


----------



## Meanderer

_Sippin' Pizza Slice Flask - Cool!



_


----------



## Meanderer

Giant Inflatable Swimming Pool Pizza WaterFloat Raft Beach ...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SmoothSeas

entertaining thread  -  didn't know what to expect when I opened it  -  started on page 1 and now here I am on page 6  -  and I'm craving Chicago deep dish...


----------



## Meanderer

SmoothSeas said:


> entertaining thread  -  didn't know what to expect when I opened it  -  started on page 1 and now here I am on page 6  -  and I'm craving Chicago deep dish...


@SmoothSeas Thanks for bingeing on "Pizza by Design", now it's time for the 'real deal'!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

Big Dick's Pizzeria - Pahrump - Menu & Hours - Order Delivery (5% off) (bigdickspizzeria.com)


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Irwin

Meanderer said:


>


Did they set it outside uncovered? There are leaves all over it.    

Just kidding.  

We had Jet Detroit style, deep dish vegetarian pizza yesterday. Mmmm, mmmm. I didn't miss the meat. It was plenty flavorful without.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

In 1889, during a visit to Naples, Queen Margherita of Savoy, became bored with French gourmet food, the traditional royal food of Europe at that time. While staying at the Capodimonte Palace in Naples, she saw many of the locals eating a large flatbread and was curious. The Queen found it delicious.

Queen Margherita summoned Naples's most famous cook, Raffaele Esposito, to bake a variety of them. Her favorite was the one with tomatoes, mozzarella slices and basil, which was made in honor of her and that's why it contained the colors of the Italian flag.

The Queen loved it so much she sent a complimentary letter. Her husband, King Umberto I, was so proud he named the pizza after her.
And that's how the Margherita Pizza was born.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Happy Valentine Day!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Elephant Pizza


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JonSR77

Personal Pizza Pouch


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

FedEx robot may soon deliver your pizza (2019)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JonSR77

With This Portable Pizza Pouch, You Can Take Your Pizza Anywhere​

https://time.com/4056307/portable-p...n consists of,through Stupidiotic for just $8.


I took mine with me when I climbed Mt. Everest and when I explored the depths of the Amazon...


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


>


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Breakfast


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


In this case, "Pizza Face" is an apt and flattering description.


----------



## Meanderer

Man Eating Pizza....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

This is the Pizza Dress You Wish You’d Had At Your Wedding


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## StarSong

Meanderer said:


> This is the Pizza Dress You Wish You’d Had At Your Wedding


Not at my own wedding, but it sure would have been a hoot as a mother-of-the-bride dress!


----------



## StarSong

Meanderer said:


>


I think I'm going to try this one when I make pizza next week.  Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JonSR77

Did anyone see that Stanley Tucci series?  The episode he did about pizza, in Italy?  Oh, was that incredible.

I had not known that Buffalo Mozzarella was made from the milk of actual buffalo? Who knew? Apparently, some Arab traders brought buffalo to Italy centuries ago...and that is where that all comes from.

Anyway, if you love pizza, you HAVE to watch that episode

I think the show is called "Searching for Italy."


----------



## Meanderer

A Royal Visit: Pizza Hut Crown Crust Pizza


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army of Pizza Boxes Lands in Australia


----------



## Meanderer

_Happy Father's Day!



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Pizza with courgettes_


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Pizza with courgettes_


Hahaha, why  not?  I see basil...that makes it ok.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Venn Pizza-gram_


----------



## Meanderer

_The Tire of PIZZA!_


----------



## Meanderer

Pizza & Pasta I  
Veronique


----------



## Meanderer

Yes, Virginia, Pizza Boxes Are Recyclable 





"America loves pizza, spending over $46.3 billion on those hot, gooey disks of deliciousness annually, according to trade publication PMQ Pizza Magazine. That _amore_ generates 3 billion pizza boxes a year as well, the equivalent of 600,000 tons of corrugated cardboard material, that, if recyclable, is highly useful and desirable. But before feeling guilty over the wasted cardboard and heading to social media to post #BoycottPizza #Sustainability, you should know that the pizza box sitting in the fridge right now is curbside recyclable."

"Probably."

"In the US, there is no consistency across the country when it comes to what gets captured as recyclable materials. Nonetheless, a recent study released by corrugated cardboard supplier WestRock found that pizza boxes can indeed be recycled despite the grease stains and bits of cheese still clinging to the surface. Though grease does weaken the fibers, the total amount has a negligible effect when incorporated into the rest of the collected corrugated cardboard, and cheese does not affect the material's recyclability."


----------



## MrPants

I have a magic Pizza button in my house ....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## sassysatin

The Italian restaraunt has crab and roasted whole garlic pizza - oh my gosh - so good.  Going to have it tonite!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


A little grossed out by this one, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> A little grossed out by this one, I'm not gonna lie.


Yes, it's grotesque.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Breakfast | Dark coffee and cold pizza


----------



## Meanderer

My Day Begins With Donuts And Coffee And Ends With Pizza


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## IKE

We had a carry out sausage, pepperoni and ham pizza for supper tonight from the mom & pop place about five minutes away and washed it down at home with a ice cold beer each......pretty darn good.


----------



## StarSong

Love the octopus, @RadishRose.  I might give that a try when I next make pizza!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Love the octopus, @RadishRose.  I might give that a try when I next make pizza!


If you do, please post a pic.


----------



## Meanderer

"With the popularity of low carb eating this soup fits right into today’s weeknight dinners!" (recipe)

Warm up, with a Pizza in a bowl!
Pizza Supreme Soup


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Favicon Pizza_​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Top Ten Most Popular Pizza Toppings ​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


I made pizza last night - and as I put the first one in the oven, I thought to myself, "Wait - there's one on the pizza thread that I wanted to try - what was that?"  Pulled it up and drat!  Don't you know I have zero sliced olives in the house...  

Guess what's on my grocery list before the next pizza party?


----------

